# England 20-21



## A_Skywalker (Sep 16, 2008)

Sunderland v Middlesbrough

20/09/2008 12:45 BST
  2.25 3.20 2.90 All Bets (26) 
Blackburn v Fulham

20/09/2008 15:00 BST
  1.95 3.25 3.60 All Bets (24) 
Liverpool v Stoke

20/09/2008 15:00 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (25) 
West Ham v Newcastle

20/09/2008 15:00 BST
  2.00 3.25 3.40 All Bets (24) 
Bolton v Arsenal

20/09/2008 17:30 BST
  5.50 3.50 1.571 All Bets (22) 
West Bromwich v Aston Villa

21/09/2008 12:00 BST
  2.75 3.20 2.35 All Bets (24) 
Chelsea v Manchester United

21/09/2008 14:00 BST
  2.20 3.10 3.10 All Bets (24) 
Hull v Everton

21/09/2008 15:00 BST
  2.80 3.20 2.30 All Bets (24) 
Manchester City v Portsmouth

21/09/2008 15:00 BST
  1.95 3.25 3.60 All Bets (24) 
Tottenham v Wigan

21/09/2008 15:00 BST
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (26)


----------

